# Neck stretcher?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Mintkitten said:


> Also, I was wondering if a beginner can cause a horse to, over time, become unresponsive?


I have to say a definite yes. Go to any trail riding facility and you will find horses with no mouths that won't react to even the biggest kick. For example, there is a beautiful Clydesdale where I go riding. When they first got him, I was immediately in love - he was soft and supple and responded brilliantly. Now, 3 years later, it takes a good half hour of work on the trail before he even starts to respond. On the final leg of the ride, I could get him to weave around trees and sidestep rocks. It was impossible earlier on.

In that sense though, unresponsive horses do sometimes pay attention when they are forced to. It's not something you can't fix.


----------



## Mintkitten (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you.
I definitely won't be leasing him for 3 years, and in three years he'll probably be too easy for me or I'll own him.
He's just a very responsive horse and I don't want him to become a lesson horse. D:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Is this what you mean by "neck stretcher"? The hot pink thing?










If that is the case, why is it being used on the horse? What does he do to merit it?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Is this what you mean by "neck stretcher"? The hot pink thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm I've seen all manner of devices, never seen something set up this way....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have also heard what Claporte posted there, called a rhythm collecter.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

From google, it would seem that a neck stretcher is just a nice name for a tie down. In which no, don't use one. If you want a responsive horse, you are asking for the opposite as it is forced.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, different name, same device?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok, different name, same device?


Looks to be, it's just a bungie cord that attaches from bit to girth. 


Neck Stretcher - Tack Accessories from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Looks to be, it's just a bungie cord that attaches from bit to girth.
> 
> 
> Neck Stretcher - Tack Accessories from SmartPak Equine


Ok, wow what a stupid name 'neck stretcher' lol! Just a different name on an old device....I wonder if there is different names for these devices because sometimes a tie down has no give, and I guess a 'neck stretcher' (dumb name!) has some give considering its rubberized?


----------



## Mintkitten (Sep 2, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Looks to be, it's just a bungie cord that attaches from bit to girth.
> 
> 
> Neck Stretcher - Tack Accessories from SmartPak Equine


That's it!
It does have give - it's stretchy.

Part of why he was acting abnormally may be due to the changing weather as well. I think he's stiff.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

In my opinion, if he's stiff that's even less reason to tie him down.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Artificial aids never achieve what proper collection and good riding bring about.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I have only ever used a bungie (as they are called over here) once on a horse who was a thick as 2 short planks (seriously, he was 13 yrs ld and struggled to coordinate his legs! Took 6 months to teach him what a corner was!!) It did help him, however I do know what I'm doing when asking a horse to work from behind and I lunged him in it rather than rode in it!


----------

